# Would a Trek TT bike be a good first road bike?



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

I was looking into the Trek Equinox for a first road bike? But I'm a beginner when it comes to road biking in general....It would be my first roadbike! But would this be a bike that I could ride casually and to get a serious step into the sport...Or would I be better off with the traditional roadbike with drop bars?.....I guess I'm just attracted to the the Equinox's geometry and frame build....It's just a sharp looking bike....So I would just like some opinions...


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

there are aero road bikes out there if thats the look you want. Felt ar, cevelo s, kestrel talon, ridley noah, wilier imperial...... what you are looking at (the trek) is a time trial, tri bike. its meant for covering short distances quickly. if you want to ride a longer distance you might want to try a road bike.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*No*



RichieRichRK said:


> But would this be a bike that I could ride casually and to get a serious step into the sport...Or would I be better off with the traditional roadbike with drop bars?


What makes a bike look good is the rider who handles it well. Unless you plan to be a triathelete and never ride with anyone else get yourself a traditional road bike with drop bars. 

The riding position on a TT bike is not terribly comfortable for longer rides. In addition there are some group rides where aerobars are not welcome because of the less than spectacular handling characteristics.

Get a real road bike, learn to ride it well. If you decide to specialize in time trials later then get yourself a dedicated TT bike.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I love TT bikes as much as the next guy, ok probably more, but I wouldn't get one as a first/only bike. Long story short, TT bikes tend to be a little more expensive than a roughly equivalient roadie, so you typically get less bike for the money. 

They're usually not designed for long distance comfort, but Iron Man types do it, but I'm sure it takes a lot of trial and error in the fitting. Like most TT bikes, mine is set up to be aerodynamic and comfortable enough for a 40k. After 40k, that's usually enough.  

TT bikes tend to be very twitchy in a paceline and the people in the paceline typically aren't happy drafting with a TT bike in the pack. Typically, the geometry make them poor at climbing. Not bashing this particular bike, but I recall the aluminum frame being pretty heavy.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Well definitely by reading all these reponses...The TT bike wouldn't be the way to go! But after reading it all....It does make alot more sense! The roadbike would definitely be more practical..


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

ya, TT bikes are fun and all, but they're designed for a differnet type of riding in a very different position/geometry...so unless you're competing, go with a traditional setup...if you want the aerobars, you can always attach them later...


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd have to agree with the consensus, based on personal experience.

I had a more commuter/touring oriented road bike, and I was really looking at replacing it with something "racier". I demoed a lot of other bikes in town and found nothing that I liked, and on a whim I tried a TT/Tri bike- a Fuji Aloha. I loved that thing (still do), so I bought it. Impractical, to say the least. Too twitchy and uncomfortable (relatively) to ride for extended periods on open roads, doesn't climb well, shifting and braking require hand position changes... I don't put nearly the miles on it I should, and I end up racing TTs just to justify hanging onto it. I race TTs because I have a TT bike, not the other way around.

What I should have done was find a road bike that fit me ( I eventually did- a BMC Road Racer) and used aerobars for TTs until my engine and results justified a dedicated TT bike. I would have ended up saving money in the long run and wouldn't have twinges of guilt every time I take my practical-yet-racier road bike out. That said, I will be on the TT bike tomorrow (first race of the season), and it is a blast to ride when conditions warrant it.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

TXKestrel said:


> there are aero road bikes out there if thats the look you want. Felt ar, cevelo s, kestrel talon, ridley noah, wilier imperial...... what you are looking at (the trek) is a time trial, tri bike. its meant for covering short distances quickly. if you want to ride a longer distance you might want to try a road bike.


+1 The geometry of a TT bike makes them rather twitchy. The options TXKestrel gives are worthy options


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Poor choice. If you were an experienced roadie with a couple of bikes and a few years of experience I'd say go for it. TT bikes are terrible bikes to ride daily. They bend you in half like a staple, ride like a brick and handle like a drunken squirrel. Think of it as buying a formula 1 or an Indy car far a daily driver. A really poor choice. If, after a few years, you decide to become a TT specialist and need a specific bike to do the job then this would be a perfect choice.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Short answer: no

Long answer: get the TT and a second standard road bike. Once you've ridden them both for a time you'll have a better understanding of the term "drunken squirrel"


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 22, 2008)

No. Time trial bikes are like BMX or trials bikes -- they're special tools for special purposes or styles of riding... in the case of a TT bike, to go very, very fast in as straight a line as possible. They're definitely not something you would want for casual or recreational riding.


----------



## sixgears (Apr 1, 2009)

Kestrel Talon ... best of both worlds IMHO.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

would TT/Aero bars clipped onto a road bike such as a LOOK 566 or Synapse Carbon 4 be ridiculous for a road rider looking to get more aerodynamic/comfortable?

something like this: http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K6667


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Aero Bars*

You can clip them on most all standard road bars. They can be a real help in a pinch and they had been designed for long haul rides. Such as RAAM, Race across America. Probably half of the guys at my last local sprint tri all had clip on bars, and I'm still sporting some until I can pony up the funds to get a dedicated tri bike.


----------

